# How many hours is too much?



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Re the thread by Mirror Image * I Am Now The Top Poster On TalkClassical!!! * 
This made me think how much time do you spend on the www? I thought I was overdoing it at about 2hrs per day in fact that is definitely too much, what say you?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I think I spend way too much time on the Internet. I probably spend about 4-5 hours on a computer a day with breaks in between. It's ridiculous to think about this...I am now really depressed.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

MI, do you play an instrument? That'll take care of that extra time/energy. It doesn't initially help the loneliness (loneliness was the #1 contributor to me spending too much time on the interAIDS) but when you find others to jam with, that changes too.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> MI, do you play an instrument? That'll take care of that extra time/energy. It doesn't initially help the loneliness (loneliness was the #1 contributor to me spending too much time on the interAIDS) but when you find others to jam with, that changes too.


I'm a guitarist, but I don't play much anymore. I, at one point in my life, jammed with many other musicians, but nobody famous unfortunately.

I come from a jazz background, as you may or may not know, so keeping up a steady practice routine was important to me at one time, but as you get older priorities change.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I think I spend way too much time on the Internet. I probably spend about 4-5 hours on a computer a day with breaks in between. It's ridiculous to think about this...I am now really depressed.


I knew you would be the first to reply MI I read your post and loved your sense of humor, I suppose if you are living alone it would be different but for us poor old married jokers it a different ball game after all I could be painting the house or something (my wife has just caught me on the Bl**dy PC) I have to go I'm in the poo again


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Mi*

Guitarist?

You should pick up some of those classical guitar books and maybe a classical guitar and learn to play like Ana Vidovic? Check her out on You Tube or Xue Fi Yang.

No, seriously I played guitar as a teen and thought it a waste. Then figured it would be easier to transition to classical guitar than pick up another instrument cold. So I put down the Guild steel string and ordered a Guild classical guitar.

I spend most my time on line in the wee hours in the morning when I can't sleep. Maybe 2 to 3 hours total online on weekends. Work doesn't count as I sit in front of a computer all day.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

kg4fxg said:


> GNo, seriously I played guitar as a teen and thought it a waste. Then figured it would be easier to transition to classical guitar than pick up another instrument cold. So I put down the Guild steel string and ordered a Guild classical guitar.


I was gonna say... it's an infinity of learning. You might dig it, MI.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I remember when mirror signed on. Hard to believe that many posts have been made.
But then some folks have jobs at home, no jobs at all or are retired. Which gives them plenty of time to do what they like.

I can't visit the site but a few times a day and that's all. In fact due to business as of late, I have been lax in posting.


Oh well. Life calls.There is more to it than websites surfing.

I probably spend an hour a day online.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I work in front of a computer all day and I make several visits to the forum throughout the day. So, I guess I am here a lot.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> I knew you would be the first to reply MI I read your post and loved your sense of humor, I suppose if you are living alone it would be different but for us poor old married jokers it a different ball game after all I could be painting the house or something (my wife has just caught me on the Bl**dy PC) I have to go I'm in the poo again




Well there's really nothing for me to do on the Internet except come here, read about classical composers on various sites, and buy CDs from Amazon. I also check my email occasionally, but that's about it. That's all there is for me to do online. Other than that, I'm trying to get more involved in outdoor activities like walking, jogging, playing basketball, I would like to play some tennis or at least get to an amateur level.

I need to loose some weight, so the best thing I could do is get away from the computer, but as we all know it's easier said than done.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> I would like to play some tennis or at least get to an amateur level.


Do it! Tennis is a terrific sport and one that can be played for your hole life. I regularly see guys from assisted living communities at my nearby public courts. The USTA runs free or cheap "tennis intro" clinics across the US, so you might want to see whether there are any in your town. ANd, if you get good enough, you might even be able to win some money- many local tennis groups sponsor tournaments with cash prizes. That's one of my major sources of spending money.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm on the computer doing things like this for 1-2 hours a day, but usually not on weekends. Otherwise I also use the internet/computer for study and work...


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Gadgets aren't life. Exploring space is life, conquering other nations is life, writing a book or symphony is life... but most internet activity is goof-off time. So I tend to limit it. Every now and then, however, I drink a bottle of whisky and go on a weeklong binge.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

I spend maybe like around 2 hours.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> Gadgets aren't life. Exploring space is life, conquering other nations is life, writing a book or symphony is life... but most internet activity is goof-off time. So I tend to limit it. Every now and then, however, I drink a bottle of whisky and go on a weeklong binge.


yeah all this is life, but only death is real.


----------

